# Intelligence Collection Requirements Management



## Marauder06 (Dec 23, 2010)

I got an email with the following request:



> [FONT='PrimaSans BT]I need some info on Intelligence Collection Requirements Management.[/FONT]
> [FONT='PrimaSans BT]Need to understand the [FONT='PrimaSans BT]process from identifying a requirement thru getting it in the systems and tracking[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT='PrimaSans BT]where it is, and when the product is completed and disseminated.


[/FONT]


[FONT='PrimaSans BT]This is kind of outside my area of expertise, any help?  Needs to be unclass and prefer something like a chart or graph.[/FONT]


----------



## Teufel (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmmm I suppose it could be legit??? Sounds really weird.


----------



## Brill (Dec 23, 2010)

Who's it from?  ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 23, 2010)

lol- the request is legit, from someone I know, who is teaching a class.  I'm sorry if I made it sound like this was an out-of-the-blue request from a troll.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't ask....  and it's Troll in my case.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 23, 2010)

yes, yes; proper noun and all that


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2010)

Proper?  Whatchu talkin 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Teufel (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello this is Peggy, please to information on intelligence!


----------



## moobob (Dec 23, 2010)

Heh... "Read the regulation"


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 23, 2010)

The DIA has plenty of classes teaching all about Intelligence Collection Requirements.  I suggest the Intelligence Collection Management course as the base and from there move on.  Must have all the normal read ons and access to JWICS for the initial courses to familiarize yourself with content.

As far as management of requirements, most people with lowside and highside have access to the current requirements via DIA site.

If you want some really good insight.. I can give you my buddy's email on higher to help you out with this.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 24, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> yes, yes; proper noun and all that



There is nothing proper about my Brother, nothing at all.  ;)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> There is nothing proper about my Brother, nothing at all. ;)



Thank you, Crip...


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 24, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Thank you, Crip...



No problem Brother.  I am here for you.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 24, 2010)

DIA's collection manager course should be required for anyone working in collection management at the Division level and above.  I went in '92 and it was a 4 week course then.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 24, 2010)

RetPara said:


> DIA's collection manager course should be required for anyone working in collection management at the Division level and above.  I went in '92 and it was a 4 week course then.




I just went through their mobile Intelligence Collection Course as a precursor and thought it was pretty good.  I have such a better understanding of the INTs now.  It was only a week and I learned more than the entire all-source analyst course.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 25, 2010)

Go to the full course if you get a chance.  They brought in a LOT of guest speakers that were working in specific disciplines.  The Q&A sessions were incredible.


----------

